# Hilfe! Fraps laggt bei aufnahme, trotz gutem PC! Wer kann helfen?



## PxPplayer (9. März 2014)

Hallo Freunde , 
nämlich habe ich folgendes Problem, bin YouTuber .
Also wenn ich mit meinem Aufnahmeprogramm "Fraps" ein Spiel aufnehmen  möchte fängt es immer an zu ruckeln . Obwohl ich einen sehr guten PC  Habe (mittelklassemodell).. Ich weiss das Fraps nicht gerade das beste  ist, aber das einfachste also schreibt bitte hier nicht rein das Fraps  zum schlecht ist. Ich möchte auch bei Fraps bleiben !
30fps sind bei Fraps eingestellt.


Bei Hexxit laggt es am meisten, bei anderen games eher weniger .
Intel Core I5-3350P Prozezor|
 8GB Arbeitsspeicher| 

NVIDEA Geforce GTX 650-Ti Boost|
 64-Bit Betriebssystem|
Ich hoffe das man mir hier weiter hilft . Vielen Dank an euch !


----------



## Neawoulf (9. März 2014)

Fraps zieht schon ein wenig CPU-Leistung, aber das dürfte nicht das Hauptproblem sein. Fraps speichert Videos unkomprimiert und das sind gigantische Datenmengen (teilweise 100 GB für nur wenige Minuten) und entsprechend hart ackert auch die Festplatte. Gerade Open World Spiele greifen auch relativ regelmäßig auf die Festplatte zu und Fraps und das Spiel "streiten" dann um die Prioritäten. Eines wird also immer ruckeln: Das Spiel oder das Video. Von daher macht es Sinn, Videos grundsätzlich auf einer zweiten Festplatte aufzunehmen.

*edit*

Manchmal hilft es auch, dem Spiel und Fraps manuell unterschiedliche CPU-Kerne über den Taskmanager zuzuweisen.


----------



## PxPplayer (9. März 2014)

Das mache ich ja schon . Speicher die Aufnahmen auf einer SATA3 Festplatte (eine schnelle Platte).


----------



## Shorty484 (9. März 2014)

Was hast Du denn für Grafikeinstellungen? Ich musste die Auflösung auf 720p runter stellen, um Ruckler komplett zu vermeiden. bei vollen 1080p habe ich teilweise auch Ruckler.


----------



## Look (10. März 2014)

Man sollte die Frapsaufnahmen NICHT auf die gleiche Festplatte speichern, wo auch Spiel + Windows drauf liegen, ist das bei dir der Fall?


----------



## PxPplayer (10. März 2014)

Korrekt! Habe alles fein getrennt. Speichere die Videos auf einer externen SATA3 Festplatte .


----------



## PxPplayer (10. März 2014)

Ja habe ich auch schon probiert..Bloß habe bei Half-Size eine schelchte Qualität.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2014)

PxPplayer schrieb:


> Korrekt! Habe alles fein getrennt. Speichere die Videos auf einer externen SATA3 Festplatte .



ne externe Platte? Selbst bei USB3.0 schafft die dann idR nur 60 MB/s, und wenn dann mal kur mehr MB/s rübergeschafft werden sollen, haste halt Hänger.

 Ich würde die Auflösung runterstellen für die Aufnahme und ggf auch die FPS. Zum Video-Anschauen braucht niemand FullHD bei 60 FPS   

 ODER probier mal die Videofunktion vom MSI Afterburner, die kennen viele gar nicht.


----------



## PxPplayer (10. März 2014)

Okay danke!


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2014)

Falls du so was wie "lets Play" halbwegs ambitioniert machen willst, würde ich evlt sogar über ein Aufnahmemodul nachdenken - zB hier http://www.amazon.de/AVerMedia-Game-Capture-Upscaler-1080p/dp/B005RKDI8E  kannst du dann eine 2,5 Zoll-Festplatte einbauen. Würde aber vorher schauen, ob das auch mit nem PC geht und ob man die Videos selber zum PC rüberkopieren kann zum Beearbeiten


----------



## PxPplayer (10. März 2014)

Okay ... werde ich mal drüber nachdenken! Vielen Dank! 
Naja mache YouTube z.Z nur als Hobby, würde aber später damit etwas verdienen...
Danke!


----------

